# FOUND: Helmet and GoPro in Poudre Canyon



## c_sweaney (May 21, 2011)

Just let me know what your helmet looks like.


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you going to auction the GoPro if no one claims it? Could have been a boater from Texas, just see if there any clips of his sick run on a groomed blue from last winter.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

RiverCowboy said:


> Are you going to auction the GoPro if no one claims it? Could have been a boater from Texas, just see if there any clips of his sick run on a groomed blue from last winter.


LOL, red helmet? I think I may have met the Texan it belongs to...


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

You guys bring up a good point. I imagine any GoPro footage that's in there would clue you in on a few more details regarding the owner. Heck, what if the first clip is him talking to the camera, giving his full name, address, place of birth, ssn, etc.


----------



## poudrepaddler (Aug 12, 2011)

Definitely missing a helmet, black daffy headtrip with a couple good marks on top i got from pineview (not how I lost it), if thats the one you found. let me know [email protected] reward


----------

